# Slashdot Games Nintendo DSi Sells Out Quickly, Reviews Coming In



## Clark Kent (Nov 5, 2008)

*Slashdot Games Nintendo DSi Sells Out Quickly, Reviews Coming In
By News Bot - 11-05-2008 07:15 AM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

The Nintendo DSi was released in Japan on Saturday, and the initial production run of 200,000 units has already sold out. 1Up has done some comparisons to the DS, and they have a video feature tour of the new hardware (which, predictably, has already been hacked). The image editing software is reported to be rather bare-bones, and the browsing is slow, but both features could likely be used with games in interesting ways. Nintendo will be launching a series of WarioWare games to demonstrate the DSi's capabilities. The DSi will likely reach North America next summer.pa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/11/05/075230amp;from=rss"img src="http://games.slashdot.org/slashdot-it.pl?from=rssamp;op=imageamp;style=h0amp;sid=08/11/05/075230"/a/ppa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/11/05/075230amp;from=rss"Read more of this story/a at Slashdot./ppa href="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/ze3PBUhO0Beb89mJlE2PcUTeZ10/a"img src="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/ze3PBUhO0Beb89mJlE2PcUTeZ10/i" border="0" ismap="true"/img/a/pimg src="http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Slashdot/slashdotGames/~4/ugJ2qwXjKOk" height="1" width="1"/

Read More...


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

